# RECH'S Tonawanda, NY ACL



## druggistnut (Apr 19, 2011)

I THINK I picked up a good one. You experts will have to let me know.
 Bill


----------



## druggistnut (Apr 19, 2011)

pic2


----------



## druggistnut (Apr 19, 2011)

pic 3


----------



## druggistnut (Apr 19, 2011)

pic 4

 According to the O-I dating game, This would be a 38? I believe it is an 8 to the right, without a dot.


----------



## fishnuts (Apr 19, 2011)

It's a good one if you like nice squat art deco painted labels.  Or, if you collect New York bottles.
 It's not a very expensive bottle, as it's often found for under $10.  And it has bottles girls!  In yellow & black!
 And, yup, that would indicate 1938...only an 8, with or without dot.  It would likely say 48 if it meant 1948 or 58 for 1958.  And there are no known ( to me) O/I bottles marked 38.


----------



## jays emporium (Apr 19, 2011)

I thought that would be a good bottle too when I bought some at an antique mall for $10 each.  Found out they are pretty common.  I have seen cases of them in different places since then.  Must have been a warehouse find some time in the past.


----------



## jays emporium (Apr 19, 2011)

ANTIQUE RECH SODA BOTTLE TONAWANDA NEW YORK

 Only found one on ebay.  Didn't sell for $20.  Closed April 6.
 [/align]


----------



## celerycola (Apr 19, 2011)

Niagara River Bottling Co. 1883 Â–â€“ 1940

 227 Broad Street, office 17 Main, Tonawanda, NY

 Owned by Henry Rech and Jacob Walters Jr. Niagara River Bottling bottled carbonated water, mineral water and lager beer. In January of 1894 Henry Rech bought out Mr. Walters interest and become the sole owner. Henry Rech bottled ginger beer in glass bottles during this time. 

 By 1923 the bottling works was called Â“â€œHenry Rech and SonÂ”â€.

 From an ad in the Â“â€œTonawanda Evening NewsÂ”â€, 11 March 1925:
  Â“â€œHenry Rech & Son
 Manufacturers and Bottlers of Rech's Pure Sugar Drinks 
 227 Broad Street Phone 1156	Tonawanda, N.Y .
 Every bottle is sterilized, brushed outside and inside, 
 then rinsed five different times with clean pure water--
 giving you the only absolutely clean soft drink bottle in the Twin Cities.Â”


----------



## OrganNut (Mar 7, 2013)

Sorry for resurrecting an old thread!  When I was a kid (late 80s) a family friend lived in a home that was once the works office (access to the works was via the driveway for the home). The works itself is located in the center of a residential block, and is entirely concealed by homes. We used to play in, and around the works unaware of what it was, and regularly tried cracking the works safe that was still in the homes basement. At that time, there were thousands of crated bottles in several storage garages on the far east end of the building, I helped myself to two cases and have given all but two away since.  Of the two I have left (1935, 1940), I've noticed by the 1940 example, "For 5 cents" was dropped from the label and "12 oz" lowered and centered in that space. 

 I assume that someone cleaned out that storage stash since then, and probably why they have become so common, there were easily several thousand cased.  Had a neighbor whom was an avid bottle collector, and he had up to that point never seen Rech bottles like them.  Memories! []


----------



## zecritr (Mar 7, 2013)

Now That's a cool Story,Thanks for sharing it 

 Looks like they selling for about 3.50 on E-bay at the moment as an FYI for anyone


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 8, 2013)

See 1925 boxed ad in the left column. I wonder what a *"RECHSO"* bottle looked like and what flavor it was?

 http://fultonhistory.com/Newspaper%2011/North%20Tonawanda%20NY%20Evening%20News/North%20Tonawanda%20NY%20Evening%20News%201925%20%20Grayscale/North%20Tonawanda%20NY%20Evening%20News%201925%20%20Grayscale%20-%200019.pdf

 SPB


----------



## splante (Mar 8, 2013)

like the label,awesome condition


----------

